# Seabrook Saltwater Derby



## AndyC (Aug 19, 2010)

Seabrook Saltwater Derby

Friday Oct. 1
Entry Fee $60.00 per person 
Entry Fee includes: T-Shirt, Burger & Draft Beer
(Kids meals $6.50 each)
DEADLINE FOR ENTRY : September 24, 2010
_Entries must be turned in at Outriggers or Seabrook City Hall
_For more information www.ci.seabrook.tx.usor email: [email protected]
AWARD CATEGORIES
Heaviest Speckled Trout


----------



## AndyC (Aug 19, 2010)

Award Categories

Heaviest Speckled Trout. $250

Heaviest Redfish 20-28 slot $250

Heaviest Team Stringer of 4 Trout $300

Heaviest Team Stringer of 3 Redfish $300

Heaviest Hardhead Trophy


Enter the 3 Heaaaviest Spec Pot $50 per Boat
Payout 1st. 50% 2nd. 30% 3rd. 20%


Maybe this worked this time


----------

